# Kittn update



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

in a week the little brats have gone from wobbly little teeny babies tokittens with sharp teeth and claws ..I find it fascinating to see how they have changed in a week .

They dont want to stay with feralmom cat anymore ,im obviously much more fun ,I have toys and good food.

Every night I take them out and they "play" in the sitting room .. and my word they are getting busy .. last night they were seriously starting to explore ... but then they get "lost" so of course I spent a lot of time looking for "lost" kitties.

They are 5 weeks old now , eating like little piggies and using their potty with no problems


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They sound adorable!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

good job Carol! They sound precious. they are such lucky 
kittens to have landed with you! Theyve know love, good 
food, happiness without fear from day one!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd love to see some pictures, Carol!


----------

